# Nova Launcher...what the stock ICS launcher should be



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Really nice update to the stock ICS launcher...I can't see any reason why anyone who likes the stock launcher wouldn't want to run this instead.

Restores ability to customize rows/columns grid, long press for widgets/shortcuts on the home screen, etc., landscape rotation, multiple docks, new options in app drawer, etc.

DLife summary:

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/16/nova-launcher-is-takes-the-ice-cream-sandwich-launcher-to-new-levels/

XDA app thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a quick question.

I worked way too long getting my screens setup on the stock launcher. I would like to try the Nova launcher. But, I'm not looking forward to setting up the screens and folders again.

Any way Nova can import my stock setup?

Thanks!

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

Try home switcher


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't believe it will import, no.. but once you set it up, the nice thing about it is you can back it up with Titanium (have to make sure you do it manually for Nova since it doesn't backup system apps automatically), then after a fresh ROM flash after you restore all your apps, you can restore Nova and your homescreens and folders will all be restored. Just have to redo widgets.

Absolutely agree Nova should be stock on this beast


----------



## Revoked (Aug 2, 2011)

Nova is amazing. Faster with more features.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Revoked said:


> Nova is amazing. Faster with more features.


you should see it on 4.0.3, even better. just loving it.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Pretty cool, I like the extra scrolling docks.


----------

